# ..  Firm Tied to Russian Oligarch Made Payments to Michael Cohen  ..



## charley (May 8, 2018)

A shell company that Michael D. Cohen used to pay hush money to a pornographic film actress received payments totaling more than $1 million from an American company linked to a Russian oligarch and several corporations with business before the Trump administration, according to documents and interviews.Financial records reviewed by The New York Times show that Mr. Cohen, President Trump?s personal lawyer and longtime fixer, used the shell company, Essential Consultants L.L.C., for an array of business activities that went far beyond what was publicly known. Transactions totaling at least $4.4 million flowed through Essential Consultants starting shortly before Mr. Trump was elected president and continuing to this January, the records show.Among the previously unreported transactions were payments last year totaling about $500,000 from Columbus Nova, an investment firm in New York whose biggest client is a company controlled by Viktor Vekselberg, the Russian oligarch.
Among the other payments to Mr. Cohen?s company described in the financial records were four for $99,980 each between October 2017 and January 2018 by Novartis Investments SARL, a subsidiary of Novartis, the multinational pharmaceutical giant based in Switzerland. Novartis ? whose chief executive was among 15 business leaders invited to dinner with Mr. Trump at the World Economic Forum in January ? spent more than $10 million on lobbying in Washington last year and frequently seeks approvals from federal drug regulators. Novartis did not respond to requests for comment.In addition, Korea Aerospace Industries paid Mr. Cohen?s company $150,000 last November, according to the records. The company, an aircraft manufacturer, is partners with Lockheed Martin, the American defense contractor, in competition for a multibillion dollar contract to provide trainer jets for the United States Air Force that is expected to be awarded this year. A representative for Korea Aerospace declined to comment.AT&T made four payments totaling $200,000 between October 2017 and January 2018, according to the documents. AT&T, whose proposed merger with Time Warner is pending before the Justice Department, issued a statement on Tuesday evening confirming that it made payments to Mr. Cohen?s firm.
​


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2018)

oh my this is really big news! lol let me guess Trump is going to get impeached now? 

what is the source Chuck?


----------



## solidassears (May 8, 2018)

Prince said:


> oh my this is really big news! lol let me guess Trump is going to get impeached now?
> 
> what is the source Chuck?



They also served Russian dressing on their salads!! OMG Impeach Trump!


----------



## BadGas (May 8, 2018)

Prince said:


> oh my this is really big news! lol let me guess Trump is going to get impeached now?
> what is the source Chuck?



There's zero evidence ..


----------



## BadGas (May 8, 2018)

Did anyone catch the news about the Russians that weren't suppose to show up at the trial.. the one where Meuller has accused 13 Russians and 3 Russian companies.. that used social media to medal in the elections in favor of Trump .. kinda same as Facebook did in favor of Hillary..

Well apparently Meuller didn't think they would want to defend themselves.. and asked for a delay in the start of the proceedings.. Which the judge said hell 'no'.. you should have been ready already.. 


> [FONT=&quot]This is what Judge T.S. Ellis III said at a hearing Friday: ?You don?t really care about Mr. Manafort?s bank fraud ? What you really care about is what information Mr. Manafort could give you that would reflect on Mr. Trump or lead to his prosecution or impeachment.? ..... (further along) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]?This vernacular is to ?sing,? is what prosecutors use. What you got to be careful of is, they may not only sing, they may compose.?[/FONT]



Nice try Mueller.. 

Charley .... how could you still be on the wrong side of this thing man..


----------



## charley (May 9, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Nice try Mueller..
> 
> Charley .... how could you still be on the wrong side of this thing man..




... there's no way I'm wrong....& I will be rubbing it in for years...​I can't believe how you guys blindly follow an asshole like trump..


----------



## BadGas (May 9, 2018)

I guess i can't fault your confidence.. because I feel exactly the same.. just we're on opposite ends of the who's innocent and who's an asshole. 

You know.. the end result of this situation could lead to ultimate bragging rights... forever

Unless of course it turned out you were right.. then "rob" would just ban you rather than let you rub it in everyday.. lol 



charley said:


> ... there's no way I'm wrong....& I will be rubbing it in for years...​I can't believe how you guys blindly follow an asshole like trump..


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2018)

charley said:


> ... there's no way I'm wrong....& I will be rubbing it in for years...​I can't believe how you guys blindly follow an asshole like trump..



LMFAO! yes you are so wrong, do live under a rock?


----------



## galveston (May 9, 2018)

BadGas said:


> I guess i can't fault your confidence.. because I feel exactly the same.. just we're on opposite ends of the who's innocent and who's an asshole.
> 
> You know.. the end result of this situation could lead to ultimate bragging rights... forever
> 
> Unless of course it turned out you were right.. then "rob" would just ban you rather than let you rub it in everyday.. lol


just ban that retard

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (May 9, 2018)

Prince said:


> LMFAO! yes you are so wrong, do live under a rock?








....*Look Familiar ?????   

.... another day of prince avoiding reality ....  *  ...


----------



## charley (May 9, 2018)

BadGas said:


> I guess i can't fault your confidence.. because I feel exactly the same.. just we're on opposite ends of the who's innocent and who's an asshole.
> 
> You know.. the end result of this situation could lead to ultimate bragging rights... forever
> 
> Unless of course it turned out you were right.. then "rob" would just ban you rather than let you rub it in everyday.. lol



.... did you ever stop and think how 19 out of 20 guys here are trumpski supporters....  is that even close to normal...  you boyz are all followers, that's your lot on life...  #SAD


----------



## BadGas (May 9, 2018)

#SAD ...  ??? Well aren't you just the typical trendy. You must have learned that at the now shuttered Burlington College..

Of course, that had to be before Jane Sanders committed bank fraud .. made bad financial deals .. and ultimately broke it's back financially.. causing it to close forever.. 

#Socialism




charley said:


> .... did you ever stop and think how 19 out of 20 guys here are trumpski supporters....  is that even close to normal...  you boyz are all followers, that's your lot on life...  #SAD


----------



## charley (May 9, 2018)

BadGas said:


> #SAD ...  ??? Well aren't you just the typical trendy. You must have learned that at the now shuttered Burlington College..
> 
> Of course, that had to be before Jane Sanders committed bank fraud .. made bad financial deals .. and ultimately broke it's back financially.. causing it to close forever..
> 
> #Socialism




... I graduated 9th grade, I don't know who the fuck you're talking about...  you trumpers are fucking pathetic ..


----------



## BadGas (May 9, 2018)

It's funny how hostile you get.. but if Hillary had won.. I would have been hostile ... 

(not saying your a Hillary supporter.. just that your def no trump supporter). 

And I graduated the streets and boot camp.. No college for this mfk'r.. 



charley said:


> ... I graduated 9th grade, I don't know who the fuck you're talking about...  you trumpers are fucking pathetic ..


----------



## charley (May 9, 2018)

BadGas said:


> It's funny how hostile you get.. but if Hillary had won.. I would have been hostile ...
> 
> (not saying your a Hillary supporter.. just that your def no trump supporter).
> 
> And I graduated the streets and boot camp.. No college for this mfk'r..



... it's not hostility gassy..... people will assume you're a weak liberal if you detest trump...  I'm 6'1" 205lbs 95% pure Irish, long hair, I look like an old biker... in the real world nobody fucks with me...   but online everybody's a tuff guy....


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2018)

charley said:


> ... it's not hostility gassy..... people will assume you're a weak liberal if you detest trump...  I'm 6'1" 205lbs 95% pure Irish, long hair, I look like an old biker... in the real world nobody fucks with me...   but online everybody's a tuff guy....


----------



## BadGas (May 10, 2018)

Just like the asshole in the benz behind you.. tailgating and driving like a prick.. til you slowdown and get beside him.. then he won't look at you..

You follow him off the highway.. down the off ramp.. and pull up next to him with your window down to see if he has a problem ??  still won't look at you.. just speeds away.. 

With a pile of shit in his pants of course.



charley said:


> ... it's not hostility gassy..... people will assume you're a weak liberal if you detest trump...  I'm 6'1" 205lbs 95% pure Irish, long hair, I look like an old biker... in the real world nobody fucks with me...   but online everybody's a tuff guy....


----------

